# Ruger M77 stainless mod" New stock"



## mastr001 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a ruger m77 with the skeleton stock.  the black stock has faded and was looking at getting a new stock that has a thumbhole stock.  I live in Acworth and work in Marietta, let me know if there is someone local that can help me find a stock and also put it on. thanks


----------



## germag (Mar 22, 2010)

Go to Boyd's stocks and Richards and see what they have:

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/

http://rifle-stocks.com/

When you get the stock, PM me and I'll help you bed it. If you want to glass bed and/or pillar bed it, then you'll need to go to Midway USA:


http://http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=874663

and order the pillars and bedding compound. I would advise ordering an Acraglas kit or a Miles Gilbert kit for the bedding epoxy, die, release agent, etc.:

http://http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=790049

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=3758/pid=1033/sku/2_Gun_ACRAGLAS_Kit

Both kits come with brown and black dye. 

You'll need to decide if you want to free-float the barrel, fully bed it, or use a pressure pad in the forend.


----------



## germag (Mar 22, 2010)

If the above Midway USA links don't work, just go to http://www.midwayusa.com/

and search on "Ruger bedding pillars" and "Miles Gilbert bedding kit".


----------



## mastr001 (Mar 23, 2010)

If i change the stock on this rifle will it still shoot the same as it did before.  I have heard it can change the way it shoots.


----------



## germag (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, you really don't know until you do it. 99% of the time, if done correctly, it will give you some improvement in accuracy _if the old stock was not optimally bedded for that action and barrel, and/or was not a good fit for the shooter._ If the bedding of the old stock was such that it allowed the barrelled action to perform to it's potential and the ergonomics allowed the shooter to shoot at his/her potential, then you may see no change in the way it shoots. In some rare cases, rebedding into a new stock may even degrade accuracy some due to one of the above factors, but usually that will happen due to the way the barrel is bedded and can be corrected with some experimentation. As long as the action is bedded with no stress, then you're not likely to see any degradation in accuracy.

How does the rifle shoot now? What is your reason for wanting to change stocks?

By the way, if you don't like the way the rifle feels or shoots after you bed it in a new stock, and you just can't seem to make it right, you can always just put it back in the old stock....you'll just be out the cost of the new stock and bedding materials.

If it was me and I was happy with the way the gun shoots, and was only thinking about changing stocks for appearance sake, I probably wouldn't do it. A hunting rifle is a tool...it doesn't have to be pretty, just functional and dependable. 

I have a Ruger M77 in 7mm Rem Mag that was in a skeleton stock. It was shooting about 1.25"@100y on average with handloads. That was perfectly acceptable accurace for hunting deer in Georgia, but I wanted to see if I could improve it anyway. I pillar and glass bedded it into a Boyd's laminated stock and free-floated the barrel and the groups went down to about .75" avg. OK....so what? It's a hunting rifle. That difference in groups shooting off sandbags on a bench at the range makes no practical difference in a hunting rifle. When I'm hunting, I'll be shooting offhand from an elevated stand, or using some sort of improvised rest and _MY_ accuracy is probably going to be no better than 2 MOA....plus it added considerable weight to the gun (laminated stocks are pretty heavy). I spent a couple hundred dollars on it. I knew what the outcome was going to be before I started, but that's what I do.....I tinker with my rifles.

I'll tell you what, if you are looking to improve accuracy and haven't changed the factory trigger in any way, that's probably where I'd start if I were you.


----------



## mastr001 (Mar 24, 2010)

The only reason i wanted to change the stock is b/c it has faded alot.  Its almost a dark smokey gray.  But i guess some trigger work would work great to.  My ruger is actually a mk II in a 270.  Can i try and adjust the trigger myself if not where is a good place to get it worked on around Acowrth.


----------



## germag (Mar 24, 2010)

mastr001 said:


> The only reason i wanted to change the stock is b/c it has faded alot.  Its almost a dark smokey gray.  But i guess some trigger work would work great to.  My ruger is actually a mk II in a 270.  Can i try and adjust the trigger myself if not where is a good place to get it worked on around Acowrth.



The stock trigger not adjustable. My recommendation would be to buy a Timney trigger or a Rifle Basix trigger for it. Once again, if you buy a trigger, I'll help you install it. I'm in Woodstock. I've done quite a few of those triggers. There are some smiths that will "tune" the stock trigger and some of them get fairly decent results, but then you are stuck with that one pull weight because the stock trigger isn't adjustable. The aftermarket triggers are adjustable.

I'd say that a new trigger or a good trigger job is the single best accuracy improvement you can make on those rifles. When you don't have to think about or fight the trigger they will generally shoot pretty doggone good. Just getting away from that 7 lb+ trigger will noticeably shrink your groups.


----------



## cephus91 (Mar 25, 2010)

mastr001 said:


> I have a ruger m77 with the skeleton stock.  the black stock has faded and was looking at getting a new stock that has a thumbhole stock.  I live in Acworth and work in Marietta, let me know if there is someone local that can help me find a stock and also put it on. thanks



I just had my .204 ruger M77 floated and glass bedded by the folks at deer creek in marietta. They do good trigger work as well. Located off of fairground near the square.


----------



## buckey slayer (Mar 26, 2010)

*faded stock*

I'd get it dipped in camo if your happy with it other than just it being faded. Try durcoat in columbus, ga. i'm going to have mine done i've heard they do great work. just my 2-cents


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you sure the color has changed from the original?  Not intended as a smart alec question, but just curious if you are the original owner and know this for certain.

Reason I ask,  is my Ruger M77 skeleton stock is a gray color and always has been.  If it is just faded out due to weather, you might try some Armor All or tire conditioner on it and it might not look as bad as you think.


----------



## BamaBart (Apr 15, 2010)

I bought a used one in 308 for $200. I cleaned it with stainless steel cleaner, rubbed  the stock with Ezox every day for a week and sold it for $400. The oil and stainless steel cleaner made the rifle look new.
 The original owner  had the trigger worked down to about 3 lbs. I wish I had kept it.


----------



## siberian1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Clean the stock with gun oil and it should look better.  Thats what I do with mine .  I think they dry out over time.  I wouldnt trade stocks.  I think the skeleton stocks look better anyways!!


----------

